# Forellenteich De Geulhof in Mechelen



## balu65 (10. April 2006)

Hallo,
war schonmal jemand an den Forellenteichen in Holland "De Geulhof" in Mechelen ?
Und hat vieleicht Infos oder Tipps zu dem Gewässer ?

Gruß
balu65


----------



## powermike1977 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich De Geulhof in Mechelen*

moin!
ich war schon mal da. ich fands ok. preise liegen bei 12€ für 5-6 forellen und 2 ruten am groesseren, bei 7€ und 1er rute am kleinen teich. nichts riesiges, aber mal ganz nett für n tag. da gibts auch n campingplatz und ne stelle zum fisch-gutten.
wir waren meistens im winter da...weil ab 20 leuten die anlage für mich zu voll ist. wie du da hin kommst weisst du?
gruss,
mike


----------



## krauthis7 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich De Geulhof in Mechelen*

hy ich war auch schon mal dort ,finde es aber nicht so toll ,ist alles etwas zu künstlich angelegt ,mehr natur wäre mir lieber ,


----------



## Hanselle 007 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Forellenteich De Geulhof in Mechelen*

Über die preise kann man nicht mäkern und dem fisch besatz für den preis.
nur wie schon gesagt sehr naturfreundlich ist das nicht aber um einmal Forellen zocken zu gehen ist es super.


----------

